# Άλλο πάλι (και) τούτο



## infozas

Hello to everybody
I have found this sentence in a detective story (in Easy Greek) that I am reading.

K = girl | V = detective

K) Ξέρετε κάτι; Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας ξαναβλέπω.
V) Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβλέπω. Άρχισα να βαριέμαι λίγο εδώ πέρα . Ο πολύς κόσμος με κουράζει.
K) Τότε ας βγούμε έξω. Έχω κάτι σημαντικό να σας πω.
**Άλλο πάλι και τούτο** ... Τι να θέλει το κορίτσι απ' αυτόν; Καμιά ερωτικά περιπέτεια; Μπα. Δεν μπορεί. 

I have seen that "άλλο πάλι τούτο" is quite frequent in the Internet, but I am not sure if the meaning is the same as in this context.

Thanks a lot in advance.
Alberto


----------



## orthophron

"άλλο πάλι και τούτο" expresses a surprise for something unexpected.


----------



## buhomusic

Maybe the American "Yikes!" would translate the expression adequately...


----------



## ireney

Hey buhomusic! Welcome to the forums 
I'm afraid I have to disagree with you. "Yikes" is the sort of expression of surprised used (or not, it's a bit old fashioned I'd say) when you are caught by surprise or you see something yucky or something like that.
"Άλλο πάλι και τούτο" is used when something surprises you and makes you wonder and, I think, could possibly be translated with "really?"  or anything like "wow, that's really strange" or sometimes with "that's off the wall". Can't think of anything else I'm afraid.


----------



## provataki

Ciao infozas!
secondo me non c'è un'espressione esattamente la stessa.
potresti, ad esempio, tradurla così ma solo per far capire il contesto:
"ma cos'è sta storia/cosa adesso?"


----------



## OssianX

Would "No kidding!" do it?


----------



## BrendaP

Is it expressed as a statement, or as a question?


----------



## cougr

OssianX said:


> Would "No kidding!" do it?



Not really. An exactly corresponding translation is somewhat difficult and it's interpretation may vary somewhat depending on context, but it's more akin to something along the lines of "what else is there to surprise us?"; "what will surprise us next?" or even "how's this/that for a surprise" etc.

Edit: It has belatedly occurred to me that in some instances the expression "that's/there's one for the books" or "that's a turn up for the books" would be quite fitting as a translation.


----------



## cougr

BrendaP said:


> Is it expressed as a statement, or as a question?



A statement.


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Not really. An exactly corresponding translation is somewhat difficult and it's interpretation may vary somewhat depending on context, but it's more akin to something along the lines of "what else is there to surprise us?"; "what will surprise us next?" or even "how's this/that for a surprise" etc.



I think I would also use the expression "I didn't see THAT coming!" as an equivalent.


----------



## qnk

I’ve found something that maybe could help a bit more. 
  In my Greek-Spanish dictionary άλλο και τούτο! means “¡lo que faltaba!” (in English “That’s all I (we) needed!”). This is an ironically use of “faltar” (need in English). I think this goes very well with the context of the conversation between the girl and the detective and the comment that follows. “That’s all we needed! Now the girl and him!"


----------

